# I just bought the most dangerous snow blower...



## Snowball’s chance (Oct 29, 2020)

So here is a neat story.
Eight years ago I went to go look at a rig I’d never seen or heard of before. It was a Suzuki SR20 that used a twin cylinder snowmobile engine (note the giant tuned pipe)with half of it blocked off. The auger starts spinning as soon as it starts up too. I offered the guy $20 less than he wanted and he declined, so my stubbornness made me walk away. It ended up selling and disappeared.
Fast forward to last week and the same unit popped back up for sale and I just happened to stumble across it. So this time I snapped it up and brought it home. It does need a little work on the auger but overall it’s in great shape. It didn’t have spark then, and still has the same issue. I hope to get to it and start the resoration process in the next few weeks.
I’ll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Medieval torture device !!!!!!!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Very cool!
Any idea how old it is? Look forward to more updates on getting it running and seeing how it performs in snow.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The Suzuki Nomad snowmobile that used that twin cylinder engine was produced from 1971 through 1973. If I remember correctly they used the same block off technique when they made their single cylinder snowmobiles. With luck, you might even find a set of points and condenser from a Zuk snowmobile that will get you running again.


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

I wonder if back in the day they'd give you a list of lawyers in the operators manual to call when (after) you got pulled in and chewed up...???


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Snowball’s chance said:


> So here is a neat story.
> Eight years ago I went to go look at a rig I’d never seen or heard of before. It was a Suzuki SR20 that used a twin cylinder snowmobile engine (note the giant tuned pipe)with half of it blocked off. The auger starts spinning as soon as it starts up too. I offered the guy $20 less than he wanted and he declined, so my stubbornness made me walk away. It ended up selling and disappeared.
> Fast forward to last week and the same unit popped back up for sale and I just happened to stumble across it. So this time I snapped it up and brought it home. It does need a little work on the auger but overall it’s in great shape. It didn’t have spark then, and still has the same issue. I hope to get to it and start the resoration process in the next few weeks.
> I’ll keep you guys posted.
> ...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I think its cool and I would have grabbed it as well ...

Someone broke off the right side round guard . The wheel on the left has the tread going the wrong direction .. the Chevron tread is direction specific.

You could easily put on side panels if you so choose.

Keep us posted ......


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I love it-- really looking forward to hearing more in the future.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The open shredding auger is a common design, as member oneacer mentioned the outer ring is gone and needs to be replaced by a good welder.
The outer rings are ment to be used as cutting wheels when clearing snowpack. Typically today the outer rings are solid discs welded to the shredding augers that are also conical forcing the snow inward.
That thing is a snow pump just like the toro 2 stage 2 cycle snow blowers and it operates at high rpm with small pulleys which are the same size by the looks of them.

Makes me wish Toro brought back the 2 cycle 2 stage snow blowers and the rotax engines and installed catalytic converters on them. I would be interested to know if the belt drive is a cogged belt and they used a compression pulley or a simple V belt.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sbf should have a snowblower museum thread. this is a classic. look forward to step by step restore.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

4getgto said:


> I wonder if back in the day they'd give you a list of lawyers in the operators manual to call when (after) you got pulled in and chewed up...???


back then the term "use at your own risk" actually meant something in court


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> The wheel on the left has the tread going the wrong direction .. the Chevron tread is direction specific.


Looking closely at that wheel, the very clean black paint showing around the outer edge of the aluminum center hub suggests to me someone may have had the wheel off recently and just reinstalled it inside out.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

ringdingdingding the sweet sound of a chambered 2 stroke


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Cool, 
You think it will burn rubber?
5 speed ?


----------



## Snowball’s chance (Oct 29, 2020)

leonz said:


> The open shredding auger is a common design, as member oneacer mentioned the outer ring is gone and needs to be replaced by a good welder.
> The outer rings are ment to be used as cutting wheels when clearing snowpack. Typically today the outer rings are solid discs welded to the shredding augers that are also conical forcing the snow inward.
> That thing is a snow pump just like the toro 2 stage 2 cycle snow blowers and it operates at high rpm with small pulleys which are the same size by the looks of them.
> 
> Makes me wish Toro brought back the 2 cycle 2 stage snow blowers and the rotax engines and installed catalytic converters on them. I would be interested to know if the belt drive is a cogged belt and they used a compression pulley or a simple V belt.


I stand corrected. There is actually a centrifugal clutch on the crankshaft. I was stuck until I tapped on it. To answer your question; it has two smooth v-belts with a tensioner.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

For some reason, I find that this machine looks "menacing"... 👺, ready to chew you up!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

So with a clean up of the clutch, the augers may not rotate as soon as the engine starts?


----------



## Snowball’s chance (Oct 29, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> So with a clean up of the clutch, the augers may not rotate as soon as the engine starts?


Correct. It now spins freely. I assume it was stuck from sitting for years and years.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like it can use some new motor mount bushings.
I wonder if an old cars shock absorber's rubber would work?


----------



## MSP Paul (Dec 5, 2019)

Very unique, I can’t help but want to see it in action!


----------



## chrisbloom (Oct 12, 2020)

"Deadly" as many cool Canadians say.

Damn, I was trying to think of the coolest snowblower I have ever seen and this may be it.

I also would love to see it in action, looking forward to that. Nice score.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

you might be right ed, they have a 3/8 bore in them a set from a k series kohler in a lawn tractor for sure


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice score on a lawn tiller


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

jerryvvv said:


> back then the term "use at your own risk" actually meant something in court


People had more common scence back then, and knew how to run equipment safely, not while drinking coffee and posting their Facebook status on their phone.


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

Mountain Man said:


> People had more common scence back then, and knew how to run equipment safely, not while drinking coffee and posting their Facebook status on their phone.


Na.....there were dumb people back then too..!
And they had all 9 fingers and 7 toes to prove it..! 
😉


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You can drill tunnels underground with that thing like your own subway tunnel or escape tunnel.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

AH!!!!!!; Just like on my Lawn Genie Flail Pick Up Mower but not with a Hilliard Clutch.

You should have no trouble finding 4 replacement steel plated rubber isolation bushings from McMaster Carr or 
another supplier. 

This snow mule is beautiful. The tire location for both wheels is fine with the tread points facing in the rear. The tread bar will sink in more for the user for more traction in loose wet snow

A little work with removing the the air cooling shrouds to clear them of any mouse bedding and poop,
replacing the starter rope and original handle with a snowblower engine starter handle with the large loop, checking the oil level in the gearbox, removing the open augers and welding the thick plate steel replacement pieces, changing the spark plug with a new one with the correct gap, going over the engine further by checking the valves, seafoam engine fogger, magneto, points, and fresh fuel it will not take long to get ready for work; just time and patience. 

It would be faster to just remove the engine, remove the muffler, check for carbon buildup, check the valve reeds and then you can roll it forward and check under bottom and spend more time on the axle stubs and drive linkages to make sure they have no issues.

I am guessing hear but I believe the cutting rings were broken off at one time by an impact and the right one was never replaced by the previous owner(s).

I can just imagine how much more snow that snow mule will move/chuck/discharge with an impeller kit!!!!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

deezlfan said:


> The Suzuki Nomad snowmobile that used that twin cylinder engine was produced from 1971 through 1973. If I remember correctly they used the same block off technique when they made their single cylinder snowmobiles. With luck, you might even find a set of points and condenser from a Zuk snowmobile that will get you running again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 169778


one of those electronic modules may work well on that rig ?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Snowball’s chance said:


> Correct. It now spins freely. I assume it was stuck from sitting for years and years.


How about this for dangerous?
Nuclear powered? 😄


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> How about this for dangerous?


Love that dog-eater! Makes a Gravely or the Suzuki look kinda safe. Especially like the trailer tongue jack on there...


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> How about this for dangerous?
> Nuclear powered? 😄
> View attachment 170100


Whoa!... That's definitely a K-I-L-L-E-R machine!! 😱


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It does make the Gravely dog eater blower rather safe! That's funny.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I have seen some odd ones, but I think that one is the weirdest. 
Not to say that I have seen them all.
Picture getting run over by it!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I wonder if he ever got it going and how it performed?

3 posts and gone.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

The other post brought me here too , was wondering the same . I'll bet it's an SOB to get parts for!


----------

